# Kontakt IR's - where are they located?



## JT3_Jon (Sep 17, 2011)

Hello,

I'm trying to find the IR samples for Kontakt (trying to organize all IR's into a single folder) but I cannot seem to find them! I've found Kontakt's ir_samples folder but its empty. 

Anyone know where Kontakt keeps its IR sample folder? 

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## ScoringFilm (Sep 18, 2011)

In windows it's: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Native Instruments\Kontakt *\presets\effects\convolution inside the K*IR.nkx

* = program version (i.e. 4 or 5)

Justin


----------

